# Who does cardio year round?



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

*What kind of cardio do you do year round?*​
I only do cardio only when dieting.1619.75%I do cardio all year post workout.2227.16%I do AM empty stomach cardio year round.2227.16%I do AM cardio after meal 1 or at least keep weights and cardio separate.78.64%I don't even do cardio when dieting let alone any other time.1417.28%


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm going to maintain more cardio during mass building this time round.

What do you guys do?

Cardio just when dieting?

Cardio year round always AM empty stomach.

Cardio year round AM after meal 1.

Cardio year round after weights.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Depends what you call cardio.

I walk the dog about 14 miles total in a week and play badmington twice a week. 1 hour a shot. (yes yes , i know its a girly game lol)

Only do specific cardio when im dieting tho.


----------



## ianp (Aug 13, 2007)

I usually do more cardio than weights .... but then i have no mass, to speak of, to maintain


----------



## richiecoops (Mar 16, 2006)

Tend to do lots of early AM cardio (swimming/cycling). Helps to wake me up and it gets it out of the way so I can spend the rest of the day eating, before weights workout in the PM!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

I unfortunatly do 1hr cardio 3x a wk either rowing/x trainer/ bike before 7am or a bikeride in the country.

Play ice hockey 2-3 times a wk for 11 out of 12 months of the yr for a min of 1hr a session.

I go running twice a wk at night after 9pm for half hr.


----------



## Jane Bond (Aug 8, 2006)

i do around 7 dance classes a week (1hr each) and i run/jog for 1/2 hour a day and do a half hour walk every day too (school run- and we're always late, so its fast walking) also go on x trainer or treadmill for about 30 mins 2 or 3 times a week, usually after weights. oh and choreography uses a fair bit of energy too, thats about an hour a week on average.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do treadmill all year round the only thing that changes is the frequency and length of time


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

same has paul just contest up the time and intensity


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

weights - mon, wed and fri. Cardio tues and thursday


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i do 30 to 40 mins before meal 1 mon to fridays treadmill or stairmaster


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

I go for a 45min walk after din or before din with the girl each evening if weather permits..


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

walking all year round-outside,its great to keep leanish want to lose fat,just increase length and frequency-also good for clearing your head


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

im trying this i usually just do it when dieting, bulking a bit now but got another hol comming up so do some cardio on the bike after weights 4 times a week seems to be workin!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

3 times a week with clients (for 30 mins), cross-country bike ride on a saturday (rain, hail or shine), rock climbing or golf on sunday (not that golf is cardio - as we even hire buggies  ).. or during summer go to the beach to surf on sunday instead..

i know i do too much cardio but i won't stop riding, surfing or climbing anytime soon.


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

I do Xtrainer for 40-50mins from 6am mon - friday only, have to justify the cost of buying the thing to the wife, so have to use it. doh!

dose help me wake up though.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i do 40 mins exercise bike 3 times a week before brekkie


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I never used to do any which is really bad.....I used to think that I would raise my metabolism too much as it is stupidly high anyway......but peptides and AAS should help that, so I started a while ago - only a couple of hour sessions a week, but I do feel better for it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I Used sex as cardio(till recently when split up lol, think im overtraining arms now







) so that was easy a good 10 plus heavy sessions a week lol

Dont do much in winter, but do a lot of outdoor activities in summer, ie jet ski, swimming, moutain biking.

But i Find my leg session (squats) really gets my heart rate going, so i count that also


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I try & do 5 days a week at the mo because I'm a fat tw*t :biggrin:

Non-training days, pre-breakfast. Training days, after weights.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

like to get at least 3 cardio sessions in a week but more if i have the time


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

there is not one reasons as to why you shouldnt do cardio year round and so many why you should, regardless of goals


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

bike most mornings, around 45 - 90 mins in woods


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i do cardio year round, when dieting its every morn before break and later in the evening after training, when not dieting i just do 4 sessions a when whenever i feel like it


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

I do cardio twice a week AM running or skipping. My day often involves alot of walking so i stay pretty lean.


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

15 mins 4-5 times a week after the gym (walking home). And jogging low tempo for 45 mins 1-2 times a week.


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

its just habit with me, after each weights session (four per week) I do twenty minutes fast walking on a treadmill, not sure if it does me any benefit but its just a 'wind down' from the weights before i hit the shower


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I walk at average 1-2 hours per day keeps me feeling healthy and i dont have a car i have no choice lol.


----------



## tempbrit (Sep 27, 2007)

I do cardio at least 4 times a week year round. I am not into pure bulking. I never like to get above 12% bf. I basically always have a clean diet and do cardio religiously.

Always, stationary bike, treadmill, or eliptical. 40-45mins at THR.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I was just advised by my consultant to lose an inch of my waist, to help my liver values, so its cardio added in 3 times a week for me if I can. Swimming where possible, as its the only cardio I don't get utterly bored during.

Trying to roll back some of the negative effects of lifting weights for a decade and a half!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Doing Cardio consistently is when I started getting the best results...overall appearance wise. Cardio + Resistence training together are the no.1 way to get the fastest results and shape your body in my opinion.. they both go hand in hand. Missing out cardio because you think you will lose muscle is not the case.... but there may be a case for this your over doing cardio consistenly buring high amounts of cals is going to lose weight too fast.. i do think you have to do cardio every day but not go beyond a certain amount 30 - 40 mins max works for me and a slightly above medium tempo.

I ticked the 'Cardio AM before breakfast' .... 30 mins. Not only is it the best time to reduce fat loss, but it gets it out the way and it kick starts your metabilsim for the day... but it is a bitch to do cardio! it would be easy to miss if your not motivated enough lol.. but gets results.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

so where is the "i do cardio for recreational activities" box?

i don't do any pure cardio in the gym for the reason that I do too much outside the gym as it is.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't vote as the voting options are too restricted.

I do 3/4miles each lunch time (so after meal 1) I may change to after meal 1 or after meal 6 on non workout days.


----------



## pikey (Nov 3, 2007)

I go year round every morning for an at least 40 mins, then pre contest up the intensity slightly in the morning and do an hour. with an additional 40 mins on the tread mill set at 6.5 and 15% incline, either before weekend workouts or late evening.


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Cardio all year round aft weights, 6 times per week, add mornings in and increase length and intensity before comp depending how on target i am.


----------



## mark1cabs (Dec 8, 2007)

cardio all year round that and a hell of a diet i just lost 7 stone!

3 times a day 40 mins each time just fast walking (im a smoker) so i do 8 miles in total plus walk the dogs

then i train 2 times a day on weights also


----------



## fgs5635 (Jan 15, 2008)

Where's the option for 'stay in bed and get fat' ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

No cardio for me usually

Even in my cutting phases, I simply do it all through diet. Unless I need to get it shifted a little quicker then I'll throw in some H.I.I.T 2-3 times a week and one low intensity

I know that this will change and as I get older the metabolism will start to slow down slightly....so I'm making the most of it now


----------

